# Is anyone driving AmazonFlex?



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Later this afternoon I take my orientation for AmazonFlex. Is anyone doing this? Conceptually speaking, I see a lot of advantages to driving AmazonFlex rather than Uber...

Packages don't slam car doors
Packages don't puke all over your upholstery
Packages don't give you bad directions
Packages don't reek of alcohol
Packages don't downrate you for inconsequential BS
Packages don't grope you late at night...or any time, for that matter
Packages don't drop a pin, then wander away and forget about the driver
Packages don't text you with, "I'll be there in a minute" than make you wait 10
Packages don't berate you for driving manual transmission
Packages don't ask to be driven through the drive-thru
Packages don't blame you if they miss their flight
Packages don't expect to be pampered with gum, water, charging cables, etc.
Packages don't ask you to switch the radio station
Packages don't pee or poop in your car
Packages don't leave their personal crap behind for you to deal with later
Packages don't bring smelly, shedding animals with them
Packages don't ask you stupid questions about what you do when you're not delivering packages
Packages don't care what door you drive up to
Packages don't understand direction of travel, but we don't expect them to
Packages don't whine about the car being too cool or too warm
Packages don't mind if you keep the window open on a warm day or a chilly night
Packages don't foolishly believe the tip is included in the fare
Packages don't track mud onto your floor mats and seat backs
Packages don't ask to smoke in your car
Packages don't hang out the window then spray vomit all over your paint job
Packages don't have political views, so you don't have to listen to that garbage
Packages don't hold racist or xenophobic views that they feel need to be shared
Packages don't pledge fraternities or sororities and then loudly advertise it in your car
Packages don't get unruly that must then be forcibly ejected from your car
Packages don't care if you touch them inappropriately
Packages don't eat in your car, or get into your car after an aromatic that can be smelled for hours
Packages don't bore the crap out of you with the boring details of their mundane lives
Packages don't care what you breath smells like or if you fart in their presence
You can tell a package to FO and you will never get deactivated
This is just the short list that I came up with off the top of my head. Anyone have any additional thoughts regarding AmazonFlex?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

It's not in my area yet.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

yes if you look theres a big thread of flex


----------

